

Tell HN: Reverse lookup someone with the svbtle signup form - ggurgone

So the other day my gf asked me to create a svbtle account for her.
I went to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;svbtle.com&#x2F;signup and typed in her email address and got the rest of the form autofilled with her real Name, Lastname, Bio and Twitter handler.<p>So I started to try random email addresses from my inbox and most of the times I got those people info.<p>Nothing crazy I know, but I had fun playing with it.
======
jayhuang
Couldn't reproduce it at all, tried about 10 emails.

------
sp332
Why are you telling HN instead of svbtle admins?

~~~
ggurgone
Because that's a feature not a bug

